# Workbench storage



## LeslieJohn (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi All

I am busy building a strong and heavy workbench. My old workbench was too light and plainly build. So because it was light, the bench would slide and knock on the wall when doing some handplaning. And even if I keep the bench in the corner to prevent it sliding it will still knock on the wall. I live in a complex with people living upstairs. I would do woodwork at night as this is the only time I can do my hobby. So the knocking on the wall causes vibration and would wake my neighbours upstairs. The complex follow some strict rules and if you break one of the rules you get a fine. Until they all get fed up with you and then evenually they want you out. Yes I did get a fine for that "noise". My new workbench is heavy so it will likely slid and knock on the wall. I try to work as quietly as possible.

Now that I am almost finish with the new bench, I am left with one problem. Where do I store all my handtools? Seen some lovely benches with drawers. Or having the tools store in a tool cabniet near the bench. I just thought maybe if all my tools are stored in the drawers beneath the bench they would cause noise/vibration when doing some chopping with chisels with the mallet etc. Storing tools seperately in a cabinet may not make extra noise but would take extra space. I do have a small room for woodworking. Another rule here at the complex is no drilling in the wall so can't hang tool on walls.

I really can't make up my mind! Any suggestion would be appreciated.

thank you
Les


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I have a set of drawers under my bench. Made 'em out of OSB, with $8/pr slides from wwhardware.com. Works great. I don't have any tool motion when chopping, but my bench is HEAVY. You can easily make holders for the tools that will prevent them from rolling around if you are worried. Do remember to leave space for holdfasts to drop
down.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Maybe this will help give you some ideas about how you want to build a set of drawers for your bench…I built my bench and drawers about 6 years ago.. It has plenty of drawers for all your tools that you would use at the bench…..Here's a couple of shots of mine….


----------



## LeslieJohn (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you for the info. I will go and make the drawers like the pic above. 
Thks
Les


----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)

Just to add to your opps, this may be the best time and reason for building that dream tool box, on wheels maybe, but movable. This wont be your last shop. Make your bench moble also. Just a thought..


----------



## LeslieJohn (Aug 1, 2014)

thks benchbuilder, note taken!


----------

